# mds keeps taking over my system since Leopard!



## debiso (Oct 31, 2007)

How do I stop this?  I believe it is part of spotlight, but I don;t want it taking over.  I can do without spotlight if that is the case.

HELP!!

Joe


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 31, 2007)

How long has it been running for?  It's the Spotlight indexer and you have to let it run for a while if you want to be able to use Spotlight.  It shouldn't take more than a few hours at the most.


----------



## debiso (Oct 31, 2007)

it's been going on and off for 2 days!  It seems to stop for 5 or 10 minutes then run for 30.  While it is running my machine is almost useless.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 31, 2007)

Hmm, well it shouldn't be taking that long.  You can disable it by dragging your whole hard drive to the privacy list under the Spotlight preferences.  It could be there's some corrupted files that Spotlight has trouble indexing.  Every now and then I've heard of things like that happening.


----------



## debiso (Nov 1, 2007)

Well it did finally stop after 3 days!  hat was weird!!  Oh well... all is good with the world now!

Joe


----------

